# jean-michel jarre equinoxe is supreme a got to own album! new trend



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have to admit oxege is good but equinoxe shine of brilliance it's simply Jarre at is best is golden years he never did better than this, so if your a newbie to Jarre music than buy this one first than oxygene, than magnetic fields if your real dig Jarre best effort..

These were my two cents, im revisiting Jarre opening a new post just for this album this is how bad i love this album, the artwork, the music (art school peerless) no one can trash this your verboten...

Because this album is so good everyone of my friend and i like it, i never encounter someone that dislike Equinoxe.

:tiphat:


----------

